# Morels



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Well the season is fast approaching who else on here gathers these little bundle of joy mushrooms, or Polk salad, or hen of the woods mushrooms?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

We are friends!!! I'm thinking you're in Washington/Oregon, no? I gather morels (& myriad other mushrooms) when I'm on the northwest coast, but no morels here (that I've found at least, though I have heard stories). What I DO have is the maitake/hen of the woods, yamabushiitake/"pom pom", several polypores like Turkey Tail, chicken of the woods, & the occasional reishi/ganadoderm. There's also a shit ton of different Boletes; several choice, some edible, & a few quite toxic, so you really have to know your stuff. Also, & I'll tell you only because you're online...I know where there's a chanterelle patch...a VERY productive chanterelle patch! It's murder getting to it; if anyone saw me making the ascent, they'd either suspect me of tending to a little crop, or doing SOMETHING worth investigating, so I go into hunter mode & just watch & listen to the forest for a while before I even get close to where I've got to go. Chanterelles are like the morels, in that if you tell ANYBODY, even ONE soul, you'll never be graced with the fruits of that patch again. My grandfather discovered it with me when I was a boy; he loved to take me mushroom hunting with him, & always seemed to just know where we'd find a bounty(one of the many advantages one has in a life growing up the grandson of a mycologist). He's the only other person that knows of it . It's been an absolute frigid winter thus far here in the northeast, so we're relatively assured a decent mycellium run come spring, & these tentacles are going to be tingling with tasty treats (& hopefully not terrible toxins...)!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I am in oklahoma and we gather lots of Morels here.. I got hooked several years ago when by sheer dumb luck I found a morel colony in my back yard and gathered almost 40#s in that first day... Created by ice storm wood being chipped up and used as fill for a large portion of the yard.... They were everywhere that day... And the patch produces every year.... Among many others I have found now


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

There are many other mushrooms we gather here as well... From the humble little brown dew Cup, to hen of the wood or honey mushrooms... Sometimes even less commonly and less legal ones...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...do you grow any mushrooms? I fancy myself a bit of an amateur mycologist, so I like to grow some stuff indoors, too. Mostly shiitake, but I've also done the maitake & yamabushiitakes, too. I did my own culturing of the ladder two, but purchase the shiitake kits from an outfit called Fungi Perfecti out in Oregon.

I've grown "others" indoors, too...but that was long ago...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

yes I have grown many types... From these golden teachers.... To shitakes... They are quite easy to grow except for morels...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

If they want the picture down I understand but it was simply a mushroom harvest...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> There are many other mushrooms we gather here as well... From the humble little brown dew Cup, to hen of the wood or honey mushrooms... Sometimes even less commonly and less legal ones...


Be CAREFUL with those dew cups & honey browns (& the "less" ones, too)...they fall within a broad category called LBM's, or "Little Brown Mushrooms"...under that blanket lie some of the choicest nature has to offer, but also some of the most devastatingly toxic..

How do you make your ID's? Please, please, PLEASE don't say "years of experience"...that experience has claimed the lives of many people...

Morels are easy; the false morels which can kill you aren't hollow, nothing poison looks like maitake, there are no (known) poison puff balls -which I forgot somehow to mention are others abundant here- & the polypores are generally safe too, unless you've got an issue with the wood it's been growing on.

I know what I'm doing, & I STILL check spores prior to ingesting...if you're poisoned, 9 times out of 10, by the time you experience symptoms, it's too late...just a heads up, though I'm sure you're aware...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I use lot of things to Id mushrooms, from Audubon mushroom guide to numerous other books... Spore prints are absolutely mandatory... If for no other reason than repropagation...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've got to jet, but I'll be visiting this one again...I could talk fungus all day with you, brother!

By the way...my avatar is a character from one of my daughter's video games; it's PERFECT for me because it combines my two most prevalent passions in life


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Poke salad from the poke weed if so we have a ton of it here but I try to stay a way from some thing that you have to leach the poison out of but have had it a few times.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Nothing wrong with having to process your food if it's naturally done and grown..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I know I just don't want to mess up if you know what I mean I always have had intrest in mushroom hunting but like I said don't want to mess up I will stick to swamp cabbage.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I know I just don't want to mess up if you know what I mean I always have had intrest in mushroom hunting but like I said don't want to mess up I will stick to swamp cabbage.


That's actually a pretty solid philosophy if you're the least bit unsure. Mushrooms are a special kind of poison, if the wrong ones are consumed. Out of all of the people that do, very few, should consume wild shroom; it's just a recipe for disaster. That said though, it's a skill worth learning, as an outing with a slingshot can be SOOO SO much more rewarding if you keep your eyes on, & know what they're seeing...the only thing I really hunt to eat is rabbit, & some wild mushrooms can really make that successful hunt all the more fulfilling


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Was part of my Christmas package from my mom this year.. Along with alot of other Shroom books and Android mushroom id apps... If I cannot absolutely identify it as edible.. We skip it


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Found a bunch of amanita on our last walk through our Pines in Louisiana... Was pretty seeing them but absolutely not edible...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's a few pics from my last morel hunt last year...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Not mushroom related but when the mushrooms aren't popping we switch gears and go noodling for these... Hand fishing if you don't know the term... Be the bait...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Grew these last year on a whim...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like to noodle I never got any thing that big.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

My big one there was 50+#'s my girl got a 40# & 25#


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

18lbs is the bigest I gotten.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Couple of pictures from our hunting area in oklahoma and our pine land in Louisiana... Different mushrooms in each area but both productive in their own right...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

My girl likes to photo bomb me in random places I guess...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll Here's some chicken-fat Suillus mushrooms we found in Louisiana on our pine land and some shelf mushrooms we found too. The chicken fat ones are edible but make sure to Id them correctly...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

When I had a wild area to get into I gathered Morels and my favorite wild edible Ramps. Ramps are not a fungus, but a relative of leeks, garlic and onions.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh and fiddle heads... Love me some fiddle heads...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Oh and fiddle heads... Love me some fiddle heads...


Another delicacy from the wood!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

We gather onions and garlic, thistle and nettles too


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my mushroom experience only goes as far as portobello mushrooms on pizza, :rofl: . too much paranoia for me to try out other types, dont want to get poisoned.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Paranoia can be cured but over confidence is deadly.... As any wild mushroom gatherer will tell you, WHEN IN DOUBT THROW IT OUT...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey what kind is the one that comes up and looks like three or for red toungs and smell like dog crap.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Stink horns?


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Why does it tell me picture uploads are disabled?


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess I pissed someone off again...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Hey what kind is the one that comes up and looks like three or for red toungs and smell like dog crap.


are you sure its not something a dog ate and later. . . "returned"?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cueball.tech said:


> Why does it tell me picture uploads are disabled?





cueball.tech said:


> I guess I pissed someone off again...


my guess is a glitch somewhere or its on your end. keep trying, itll work itself out.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Why does it have to be my end... Could be server side issue.. Lol


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Could be the government spying on is and disabling our transmission of images... Lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No dog ate this a buzzard would no touch this its bad smelling.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> No dog ate this a buzzard would no touch this its bad smelling.


trying to upload pics of a few but it won't work


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Are these what your talking about??


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Those are two different kinds of stink horns they are actually edible sometimes


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That what I am talking about they stink bad


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.fungaljungal.org/identify/genera-names/stinkhorns-phallaceae/


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Completely edible... Palatable... That's a personal thing... Don't think many could or would eat them because of the smell


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

To survive yes I would eat them but would definitely try and find more tasty food than them


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

From what I understand the egg form... Which is really just the shape of them... If you cook them in this stage they don't smell as bad


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...key word in that sentence is "as"...


----------



## bareband (Nov 25, 2013)

This is really almost kinda spooky...I have lived in south Louisiana and NOW live in Oklahoma, and have gathered morels here in Payne county. Haven't seen any of the more "cultural" ones in the picture since I got to OK though. But I used to pick 'em like a runaway freight train back home in Alabama. Grey stained hands and smile-stained faces...good times. Oh to be that carefree again. Thanks for the memories, you guys.


----------

